# Pieces a la Bach's "Air on the G String"



## barhab (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi honored forum,

I'm looking for classical pieces in the aforementioned style - which evoke the same kind of emotion .. but they seem hard to find. The only one I've found so far is Albinoni's "Adagio in G Minor".

Suggestions anyone?


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome to TC, barhab.

Have you tried Pachelbel's Canon in D?

Oh, and just FYI, the Adagio in G minor is not quite Albinoni's. Read this for more.


----------



## Roni22 (Aug 22, 2007)

Opus67, the authorship of Giazotto is spurious.

Barhab, as you may know, Bach's air was written exactly on the basis of Albinoni's Adagio.

Try some of Buxtehude's more know works.

You may like the second movement of Bizet's 1st symphony in C. Also, Franck's violin sonata in A.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

Poor Albinoni, he is attributed a work he didn't really composed.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Roni22 said:


> Opus67, the authorship of Giazotto is spurious.


Interesting. Could you please provide further information? (web links will also do.) Thanks.


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Interesting. Could you please provide further information? (web links will also do.) Thanks.


Indeed. Finally, it could really be Albinoni's adagio.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

Try some of Bach's other solo violin works - Partitas, Suites, etc. But the Cello suites are better.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

phatic said:


> Try some of Bach's other solo violin works - Partitas, Suites, etc. But the Cello suites are better.


Listen not to this guy.

The violin partitas are _super awsome_. And your preference for cello suites will not make them the top notch set. 

Lets go with short works first:
Tomasso Vitali: Ciaccona
J. S. Bach: the second movement of the f minor keyboard concerto
K. Goldmark: Violin concerto Nº 1 in a minor, second movement
H. Wieniawski: Violin concerto Nº 2, second movement.


----------

